# What sounder would you choose? NO BUDGET



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of fitting a Humminbird Side Imaging Sounder but very open to suggestions as I know bugger all about fish finders.

I want a sounder that will tell me exactly what is on the bottom and detect the sea lice on a flat head's butt. The object is not price but to put the best equipment on my Outback I can.

I welcome feedack before purchasing something at the Melbourne Boat Show please.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Furuno has had some very good reviews and from memory have won awards. price :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

One of these three......
Probably lean to the Garmin 555s for the extra screen resolution.

*Navman Trackfish 6500*
http://www.navman.com/Navman/Templates/productinformation____28826.aspx

*Garmin GPSMAP 555s*
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=150&pID=8110

Or if you wanted a smaller, full featured unit, the *Garmin GPSMAP 450s*
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=150&pID=8056

I know you specifically asked what sounder: But personally I would be looking for a combination sounder / GPS unit.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

an 80cm LCD screen hooked up to a scuba diver with a video camera swimming underneath my yak...

when the fish werent biting I could watch the footy


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Scott,
Make sure you get one that will take an auxilliary video input, for monitoring the Strikevision (downrigger) camera. Presumably most of the fancy ones do.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey G said:


> an 80cm LCD screen hooked up to a scuba diver with a video camera swimming underneath my yak...
> 
> when the fish werent biting I could watch the footy


ha ha ha ha ha ha thats funny,,,,,,, i want one like that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought colour sounders were the go if you could afford them.

In that case I would go the top of the range in Lowrance with a colour screen and GPS on board as well.

One day..... 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott if you want to mount the trannie inside the hull be sure you haven't the need to throw a signal from the side of the trannie for the side scanning.

Seem to recall a member having difficulties with a sounder that shot signals both down and each side, because of air on each side of the trannie in the mounting...no problem if a water mounted trannie

Exact detail from memory is vague though


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for you input guys.

I'm still undecided but leaning to the Humminbird Side Imager. The idea of being able to get a real picture instead of a readout of what I can cast at left or right is realy appealing.

The Melbourne Boat Show is on next week so I'll hassle Humminbird and also Lowrance.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

How did you go with looking for a sounder Scott?

Im thinking also of getting something for the coming season, preferably a ff/gps...

Wondering if there are any units that are Handheld only that have both GPS and ff/sounder capabilities?
Is it possible to have a handheld ff/sounder?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tony

I havent looked at hand held stuff. Give me a call soon about GPS and Sounders as Hobie have some brand name gear comming in straight from the States that is cheaper than local supply.

I'm going to install a Humminbird Side Imager 797 but was nearly won over by Lowrance LCX 27C 7". The Lowrance seems to be the finest machine but dosent scan the same amount of surface area in one sweep. The Side Imager wont pick up fish as acuratly but will give me a picture of the bottom in 20m that will stretch 200m left and right of my yak. I hope to be able to find reef quicker and get a snapshot of its shape and size imediatly instead of poking around bit by bit.

Cheers

Scott


----------

